# Baby Rattler



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Out hiking / scouting for deer last night... Didn't find many deer, but did jump a couple rattlesnakes. And plenty of mosquitoes! 

Bigger one I wasn't able to snap a photo of. This little baby one was in the road on the way down. Used one of my hiking poles to flip it a few feet out of the road and into the brush.

Good times!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I always think it's cool to see a rattlesnake, as long as they don't surprise me. As for mosquitos, this is the worst year for mosquitos I can remember in a long time.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

They were swarming for sure! Forgot to put on the repellent! 

The bigger snake did surprise me a little. I saw it's last 6 inches go into the shrubbery in front of me. Used the hiking stick to verify the snake. Really a beautiful snake. If I were 5 seconds later down the trail, I'd of walked right by it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would surprise people if they knew what they walked pass every day without even knowing that the animal or reptile is even there. 

Even at the snake den that I visit every year in Arizona you have to be quite careful as you approach it just for this reason. I have a few pictures of diamond backs in bushes that you can barely make out, and if I didn't know to look in these bushes I would never know that they were there.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Healthy looking snake there.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can really relate with Indiana Jones.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody like to eat them? I have eaten them and don't see what the hype is all about. Not high on my list of preferred foods. They do really look cool. I have a friend who got a big one and had the skeleton cleaned up by beetles.....looks wicked.-----SS


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> I can really relate with Indiana Jones.


I agree. Snakes just give me the creeps.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Kilt a big one out by the Dugway geode digs years ago. My 8 year old daughter went up a little ravine to go potty and darn near stepped right on the thing. He had lost all his rattles and never made a noise even though he was trying like crazy. He was coiled right under a sage I figure within inches of her next foot fall when she just happened to see him and jumped out of his reach. No question in my mind he'd of stuck her had she not seen him. Well, we brought him home, sectioned him up and braised him in a big skillet with the usual fixins...spuds, onions carrots... for hours over the grill. 
I too was not too impressed, but we all tried some, even the wife, and have the memory and the skin on the wall still today. 40 some odd years ago, Utah's West Desert


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

My fear of snakes is so irrational, I can't even touch them when they are dead. So I don't think I'll be trying one any time soon.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Anybody like to eat them? I have eaten them and don't see what the hype is all about. Not high on my list of preferred foods. They do really look cool. I have a friend who got a big one and had the skeleton cleaned up by beetles.....looks wicked.-----SS


I killed one as a young man. We skinned it, gutted it, and fried it. I remember it being delicious, but I admit that my tastebuds were probably greatly influenced by the awesomeness of my 16 year old adventure.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

AF CYN said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody like to eat them? I have eaten them and don't see what the hype is all about. Not high on my list of preferred foods. They do really look cool. I have a friend who got a big one and had the skeleton cleaned up by beetles.....looks wicked.-----SS
> ...


Haha...Same!!! My dad shot one that almost bit me while fishing Centerville canyon back in like 87. Best eating thing I ever tasted at that point in my life. I was all of 11 years old.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Critter said:


> It would surprise people if they knew what they walked pass every day without even knowing that the animal or reptile is even there.


Speaking of how close, take a look below the woman's hand. Taken during a family photo. Even the dog didn't know.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Starting to get a little overboard. This is the 7th or 8th I've seen in the last 3 times up... Not counting the 3-4 I've seen dead in the road. 2 more last night including this one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just remember it is illegal in Utah to kill a rattlesnake so S.S. & S. if you do.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just remember it is illegal in Utah to kill a rattlesnake so S.S. & S. if you do.


The one's I've seen dead were of others doings! These other ones I've walked on past! Actually enjoy seeing them as long as I don't get tagged by one!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Shot one at Otter Creek during a dry spell. I spotted him between my 4 yr old son and myself as my son was walking back from the water. The little guy (32") got under our truck and wouldn't come out. I tried to prod him with a stick to move him on and he starting striking my tires.....the .357 took out one eye and one fang. The axe took care of the rest of his head. Loaded the tent, camp gear, coolers, etc. and headed to Fish Lake. I had barely set the tent up......


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We had a thread on it a few years back. May help, would have to look up the laws to see if they have changed.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-ge...gear/12559-hunting-killing-rattle-snakes.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I believe they are the same, only reason is if you or someone else is in Immediate
danger of being bitten, or a pet.


----------

